
Apple TV “Top App” Numbers - alariccole
https://medium.com/@alariccole/apple-tv-top-app-numbers-23e2faa8a409
======
jasoncabot
It's really interesting to see the kinds of numbers you need to get to the top
of the paid lists.

I really wasn't sure what to expect from the Apple TV and despite being
initially disappointed with the lack of app discovery - it seems that people
are actually finding and installing app which is a start

I made a general knowledge trivia app - 60 second quiz - and seem to be
getting a couple of downloads a day. It's nice to know that hard work and a
few downloads a day can mean you end up as #3 in the top charts!!

